
Matrix list of web forums? - jmtame

======
jmtame
Anyone know of any matrix lists of web boards?

~~~
ryan
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_forum_software>

Also look at the forums section at <http://www.opensourcecms.com/.> No matrix
here, but you can play with the various packages and read others' comments.

